# How reliable - or not - is Greyhound?



## rs9

My first attempt to avoid flying for environmental purposes has been thwarted by Amtrak's service cuts.

I'm considering Greyhound instead of flying. The issue is my trip would be 12 hours Rochester to Boston with two transfers.

Granted, you only hear the horror stories, but I've seen a lot of mentions of Greyhound cancelling buses if they aren't full though. I'm nervous about getting stuck somewhere and really getting in a fix as my return train home starts in Boston. Thoughts?


----------



## jebr

What date are you looking at traveling? It looks like there's an Amtrak departure from Rochester at 5:42 AM each day which connects at NYP to Boston that isn't affected by the service cuts. I'd strongly lean towards doing that if that schedule works.

Looking at the Greyhound schedule, it looks like the 2-transfer schedule includes a transfer in both Syracuse (2 hours) and Albany (1 hour.) Generally, but not always, that's enough time, though usually you'll be accommodated on the next bus with space as time allows. Chances are it'll likely go okay, but I'd personally still lean towards Amtrak just because Amtrak's generally more reliable, and would have less transfers.


----------



## rs9

Weds. 5/18. In this case, my host in Rochester can't drive me to the train station that early due to kids getting ready for school. I suppose I could get a taxi, but my costs are adding up then.

Unfortunately, flying seems like the most reasonable way from Point A to Point B. Just sucks as my New Year's resolution was to try not step on a plane for any Amtrak day trip or one-night travel.


----------



## Willbridge

I've heard second-hand of Greyhound canceling a run due to a shortage of passengers, but it's never happened to me or anyone who I knew. (My GL experience goes back to the 1950's.) My surmise is that the cancellation was for some other reason.

As I described in a previous post, a few years ago my PDX>DEN trip was interrupted at SLC by winter storms and mechanical problems. GL _did _have a spare bus at SLC, so the trip departed on time for points east of there. We through passengers had to wait in the SLC intermodal station till the next morning. That's the only time that has happened to me. Sadly, GL is far more likely to stay close to the schedule than Amtrak.


----------



## George Harris

It has been something like 15 years since I was last on a Greyhound, but it is becoming a shadow of its former self. In this part of the country downtown stations have disappeared and we are left with hard to find stops usually surrounded by people you would not want behind your back. About a year ago I looked into a Memphis - Pensacola trip, as flying by now has you go either through Dallas or Charlotte, taking close to driving time by you count to/from airport and check in times. (you can drive it comfortably in 8 plus stop times. Formerly it could be done with a direct to Mobile bus or with a change in Jackson MS and Mobile. It appears that it is down to a couple trips, mostly with multiple stops so that I was looking at 14 hours plus with 3 changes. This for 420 miles. 14 hours was local train time was in 1950.


----------



## AmtrakMaineiac

George Harris said:


> It has been something like 15 years since I was last on a Greyhound, but it is becoming a shadow of its former self. In this part of the country downtown stations have disappeared and we are left with hard to find stops usually surrounded by people you would not want behind your back. About a year ago I looked into a Memphis - Pensacola trip, as flying by now has you go either through Dallas or Charlotte, taking close to driving time by you count to/from airport and check in times. (you can drive it comfortably in 8 plus stop times. Formerly it could be done with a direct to Mobile bus or with a change in Jackson MS and Mobile. It appears that it is down to a couple trips, mostly with multiple stops so that I was looking at 14 hours plus with 3 changes. This for 420 miles. 14 hours was local train time was in 1950.


Could you take the CONO to NOL and get a bus from there? I know time wise it would be longer than driving (8 hours from Memphis to NOL alone).


----------



## Gary Behling

George Harris said:


> It has been something like 15 years since I was last on a Greyhound, but it is becoming a shadow of its former self. In this part of the country downtown stations have disappeared and we are left with hard to find stops usually surrounded by people you would not want behind your back. About a year ago I looked into a Memphis - Pensacola trip, as flying by now has you go either through Dallas or Charlotte, taking close to driving time by you count to/from airport and check in times. (you can drive it comfortably in 8 plus stop times. Formerly it could be done with a direct to Mobile bus or with a change in Jackson MS and Mobile. It appears that it is down to a couple trips, mostly with multiple stops so that I was looking at 14 hours plus with 3 changes. This for 420 miles. 14 hours was local train time was in 1950.


Consider a one way rental car next time. That's what I did going from Tucson to Las Vegas


----------



## George Harris

Gary Behling said:


> Consider a one way rental car next time. That's what I did going from Tucson to Las Vegas


Had the car. My objective was to, using the old Greyhound advertising slogan, to "leave the driving to us" so that I did not have to do the drive. I would rather kick back and read or look out the window.


----------



## 20th Century Rider

Geeee Wizzzz... Greyhound ain't what it used to be... and what it used to be wasn't much.

Now it's even less... relegated to 'upgraded hitch hiking' on a bus that goes but only if everything goes well! So many horror stories... so much uncertainty... scary scary scary.


----------



## v v

20th Century Rider said:


> Geeee Wizzzz... Greyhound ain't what it used to be... and what it used to be wasn't much.
> 
> Now it's even less... relegated to 'upgraded hitch hiking' on a bus that goes but only if everything goes well! So many horror stories... so much uncertainty... scary scary scary.



But are they just stories or are they facts?


----------



## v v

rs9 said:


> My first attempt to avoid flying for environmental purposes has been thwarted by Amtrak's service cuts.
> 
> I'm considering Greyhound instead of flying. The issue is my trip would be 12 hours Rochester to Boston with two transfers.
> 
> Granted, you only hear the horror stories, but I've seen a lot of mentions of Greyhound cancelling buses if they aren't full though. I'm nervous about getting stuck somewhere and really getting in a fix as my return train home starts in Boston. Thoughts?



Until 2020 any visit of ours to the US included one Greyhound journey of at least the duration you mention alongside Amtrak train(s), but the last Greyhound journey we made was 3 years ago. Up until then it was at least once per year.

Yes Greyhound service levels reduced over the last 8 or 9 years, most recently as the then owners preared to sell the company. 2 Transfers is unfortunate in such a short journey, but that may be due to staff shortages or reduced schedules just like Amtrak trying to cope with Covid?

That the buses themselves improved in the last 5 or 6 years years is in no doubt, more comfortable and most started to include wifi too.

Our experience is the ridership is slightly different even to coach in Amtrak, but that's not a negative, just different. The stations are often basic, but these days so are some of Amtraks. We'll only know in a few years time whether all the cutbacks in transport is due to Covid or corporate use of Covid as an excuse to save money.

Reliabilty is diffiicult to estimate, most of our maybe 30000 miles on Greyhound in the last 20 years have been admirably prompt, reliable and on time, a couple of times we have been properly stuck by situation changes but nothing life threatening.

Going green is not going to be without cost, in effort, time or cost, that's your choice. But I can say some of our most memorable experiences in the USA have been connected to Greyhound journeys, some bad, but the vast majority good.

Why not try it and give us all some up to date information?


----------



## George Harris

AmtrakMaineiac said:


> Could you take the CONO to NOL and get a bus from there? I know time wise it would be longer than driving (8 hours from Memphis to NOL alone).


Looked at that. No rational connection. There was a reasonable bus running time, but it left before scheduled arrival so it meant several hours wait and then another wait with a change at Mobile, and the reverse was true, either wait several hours, and in the case of the west/north run, leave Pensacola at something like 4:00am. Worked out to something over 20 hours in each direction.


----------



## KillerCroconaw

I’ve been on several Greyhound trips. I hate flying. It’s been pretty reliable. I feel like it would be okay if it weren’t for the types of people you meet. You’re going to come across a certain class of people. Not to be rude or anything, but they’re the types you’d want to avoid. I’ve learned to keep to myself and not talk to them. For reference, I was talking solo Greyhound tips as a female traveler since I was 18. I am 24 years old now, and haven’t encountered any major problems.


----------



## TheVig

One problem that has plagued Greyhound for a number of years is driver shortages. They can’t seem to hire enough drivers. Nobody beating down the doors to drive for them. Couple that with driver time out. Like a tractor trailer driver, after so many hours of on the job, they require x amount of continuous time off. This creates a lot of delays and cancellations for Greyhound. Toss in bad winter weather and things get really fun, fast. 

As others have said, some of their customers leave a lot to be desired. If it wasn’t for Greyhound, many wouldn’t be traveling at all. Greyhound has partnered with some retail outlets like 7-11 to allow customers to buy tickets using cash. Stop taking cash, full stop, and you would probably clean up stereotype riders fast. That would also cause further diminished ridership though. Last thing Greyhound needs. 

Some of Greyhound’s commuter type runs ain’t too bad to ride in the Northeast.

It will be interesting to see what FlixBus does with Greyhound moving forward. Hopefully they make a successful go of it.


----------



## Barb Stout

Between 2016 and 2020 (I haven't traveled yet since the pandemic struck), I took 6 Greyhound bus trips between either Cleveland, Toledo, or Cincinnatti and Columbus Ohio. On one of the trips between Columbus and Cleveland, the bus failed to show up for over 4 hours. We kept being told that it was coming; that it wasn't canceled, but it became obvious that if we continued to wait for it, we would miss our Lakeshore Limited train in Cleveland. So my sister and I and another passenger that had been waiting for that same bus got together and ordered an Uber to take us to Cleveland. When we got there, there was no access to the train station due to blocked roads, but that's another story. But the other 5 Greyhound bus trips were nicely eventless. I do recall on one of the trips, the bus driver read us the riot act before heading out (as in "Monkey business will not be tolerated"). Everyone was quiet and well-behaved for the entire trip with the only sounds coming from a little girl who occasionally squealed in delight about something she was playing with.


----------



## hlcteacher

greyhound is more reliable than amtrak, i travel on the bus often all over the country; more transfers are needed now than previously, but it gets me where i am going, never had a horror story


----------



## TheVig

hlcteacher said:


> greyhound is more reliable than amtrak, i travel on the bus often all over the country; more transfers are needed now than previously, but it gets me where i am going, never had a horror story



You mind sharing some of your LD routings? I'm curious.


----------



## boxcar479

v v said:


> But are they just stories or are they facts?



Here's a Greyhound story that is a fact. In 2008 in Manitoba? Canada a passenger beheaded another passenger and tried to eat the guy.! He finally came off the bus carrying the guys head. He spent a year in psch/evaluation and was released back out into the public. YIKES!!! to the o.p. the plane will be going with or without you and will put out the same emissions. If it were me I'd fly.


----------



## v v

boxcar479 said:


> Here's a Greyhound story that is a fact. In 2008 in Manitoba? Canada a passenger beheaded another passenger and tried to eat the guy.! He finally came off the bus carrying the guys head. He spent a year in psch/evaluation and was released back out into the public. YIKES!!! to the o.p. the plane will be going with or without you and will put out the same emissions. If it were me I'd fly.



Sounds like Canada is the place to commit a crime.


----------



## Fenway

In 2007 just to say I had done it I took Greyhound from San Francisco to Boston. 

Left the Transbay terminal at Midnight on Sunday on a bus to Salt Lake City. ( uneventful )
(bus 2) Sunday night left SLC for Grand Junction, CO (slept)
(bus 3) Grand Junction to Denver (actually enjoyable as the driver pointed out things along the way)
(bus 4) Denver to St. Louis via KC - boring
(bus 5) Now it is Tuesday and they had signs in the St. Louis station warning passengers to not wander in the neighborhood. Spent the layover charging my phone in an outside picnic area on station property and then on to Chicago.
(bus 6) Chicago to Cleveland - I am braindead at this point.
(bus 7) Cleveland to Boston via Buffalo

Finally got to South Station Boston on Wednesday evening where my wife greeted me and said you look awful 

I was lucky as I had the seat to myself on every segment.

The problem with Greyhound on that trip was nobody cared along the way about segments past or future - just your current segment. 

I can tolerate a bus for a short-haul and even took a Chinatown bus from Boston to NY once for $10. That trip unnerved me as it left Boston at 5 PM on a Monday night and arrived in NYC Chinatown at 7:50 PM  (210 miles do the math)


----------



## Trollopian

A few years ago I took Greyhound from Pittsburgh to Washington. I can't remember exactly why; either the Capitol Limited was briefly suspended, or was going through one of its stretches of colossal delays (probably in the cursed Chicago-South Bend corridor), but for whatever reason, I took Greyhound. Mind you, in Pittsburgh, the Greyhound and Amtrak stations are across the street from each other and mere minutes from my apartment.

The Greyhound driver didn't even begin boarding us passengers until the scheduled departure time.

About 30 minutes after we finally departed, we had a "rest stop" on the turnpike near Somerset, PA. (Not Breezewood, which at least would've been about midway.) That was the sole rest stop. Huh?

The bus then chugged on its way without incident.

Next stop was Frederick, MD. I don't begrudge bus service to Frederick. It's a good-sized town and deserves bus service. So getting off and then back on the interstate was a bore, but okay.

Then we headed to Baltimore. WHO THE HECK DECIDED TO ROUTE A BUS FROM PITTSBURGH TO WASHINGTON VIA BALTIMORE? Look at a map. That adds 1.5 to 2 hours to travel time.

Of course, this was on a bus, with no option to move around, and most seats filled, and dull dull dull scenery.

(There are now two "direct" Greyhounds from Pittsburgh to Washington DC. One goes via Frederick and Baltimore, as I described, the other goes via Harrisburg and Baltimore, which is equally circuitous.)

I will never, ever, choose to take Greyhound again. If the Capitol Limited is unavailable for some reason I'll head out to the Pennsylvania Turnpike, hike my skirt like Claudette Colbert in _It Happened One Night_, and see what happens.


----------



## NativeSon5859

I’ve done many long haul trips on the dog, with more to come. The three worst things that happened to me over the course of 15+ years of consistent riding were 1) our bus from Denver to Dallas broke down north of Ft.Worth (they sent a replacement bus around an hour or so later), 2) my New York-Los Angeles bus made it all the way to Las Vegas on time only to not have a driver for the Vegas-L.A portion (I walked a few blocks down the road and took FlixBus, though I saw a greyhound driver finally showed after a few hours), and 3) I had a several hour delay one time in Atlanta waiting on a driver for an Orlando run. By and large though, they’ve got me where I’ve needed to go more or less on time, with no major issues.


----------



## MARC Rider

Trollopian said:


> About 30 minutes after we finally departed, we had a "rest stop" on the turnpike near Somerset, PA. (Not Breezewood, which at least would've been about midway.) That was the sole rest stop. Huh?



It took you 30 minutes to get to Somerset from Pittsburgh?!! Wow, that's 72 miles. I know people speed on the Turnpike, but that's something else. 

And the bus routing you described was weird. I can see stopping in Frederick, but why not Hagerstown, too? And to route it through Baltimore? Perhaps there are more people who are taking the bus to Baltimore than to Washington.


----------



## daybeers

Trollopian said:


> There are now two "direct" Greyhounds from Pittsburgh to Washington DC. One goes via Frederick and Baltimore, as I described, the other goes via Harrisburg and Baltimore, which is equally circuitous.


 omg that's ridiculous


----------



## Fenway

This was posted to You Tube 2 weeks ago


----------



## TheVig

Fenway said:


> This was posted to You Tube 2 weeks ago




I saw that video when he released it. I hate that the full trip didn’t work out for him. Hopefully he attempts it again.


----------



## Trollopian

MARC Rider said:


> It took you 30 minutes to get to Somerset from Pittsburgh?!! Wow, that's 72 miles. I know people speed on the Turnpike, but that's something else.



Might've been New Stanton (which is indeed about 30 minutes), might've been Somerset, the next plaza; so I apologize for possibly flawed memory. All I can remember is thinking "What the %$#!! We just left Pittsburgh and we're having a 'rest stop?' "

I miss when Howard Johnson's ran all the PA Turnpike rest stops: Howard Johnson's - Roadside Fans. Yeah, I'm showing my age.

Chugging out on the Capitol Limited, by contrast, means seeing the misty dawn over the Monongahela's "decayed industrial grandeur" (a phrase borrowed from another thread) in comfort. In fact the scenery for the entire trip is enthralling. The winner. No contest.

(And yes, MARC, I love your city, but going from Pittsburgh to DC via Baltimore is insane.)


----------



## Devil's Advocate

boxcar479 said:


> Here's a Greyhound story that is a fact. In 2008 in Manitoba? Canada a passenger beheaded another passenger and tried to eat the guy.! He finally came off the bus carrying the guys head. He spent a year in psch/evaluation and was released back out into the public. YIKES!!! to the o.p. the plane will be going with or without you and will put out the same emissions. If it were me I'd fly.


This event occurred more than a decade ago, in a different country, where Greyhound no longer exists. The trial and custody period lasted seven years, which is still too short, but if you're going to claim you're posting facts maybe at least that get much right. If we take this reasoning to its logical conclusion the OP should not be flying either because sometimes planes are hijacked by crazy people.


----------



## MARC Rider

Trollopian said:


> I miss when Howard Johnson's ran all the PA Turnpike rest stops: Howard Johnson's - Roadside Fans. Yeah, I'm showing my age.
> 
> Chugging out on the Capitol Limited, by contrast, means seeing the misty dawn over the Monongahela's "decayed industrial grandeur" (a phrase borrowed from another thread) in comfort. In fact the scenery for the entire trip is enthralling. The winner. No contest.
> 
> (And yes, MARC, I love your city, but going from Pittsburgh to DC via Baltimore is insane.)


I miss the Howard Johnson's, too. The service was slow as anything, but it still brings back memories of family vacation road trips. 

As for the routing, while you're right that going from Pittsburgh to DC via Baltimore is nuts, be aware that when I want to ride the train from Baltimore to Pittsburgh, I have to transfer at either DC or Philadelphia. But it is odd that they don't have both Pittsburgh-Baltimore direct buses and Pittsburgh-DC direct buses.


----------



## rwb1122

Greyhound is grim. Avoid it if you can possibly do so.


----------



## hlcteacher

Trollopian said:


> A few years ago I took Greyhound from Pittsburgh to Washington. I can't remember exactly why; either the Capitol Limited was briefly suspended, or was going through one of its stretches of colossal delays (probably in the cursed Chicago-South Bend corridor), but for whatever reason, I took Greyhound. Mind you, in Pittsburgh, the Greyhound and Amtrak stations are across the street from each other and mere minutes from my apartment.
> 
> The Greyhound driver didn't even begin boarding us passengers until the scheduled departure time.
> 
> About 30 minutes after we finally departed, we had a "rest stop" on the turnpike near Somerset, PA. (Not Breezewood, which at least would've been about midway.) That was the sole rest stop. Huh?
> 
> The bus then chugged on its way without incident.
> 
> Next stop was Frederick, MD, I don't begrudge bus service to Frederick. It's a good-sized town and deserves bus service. So getting off and then back on the interstate was a bore, but okay.
> 
> Then we headed to Baltimore. WHO THE HECK DECIDED TO ROUTE A BUS FROM PITTSBURGH TO WASHINGTON VIA BALTIMORE? Look at a map. That adds 1.5 to 2 hours to travel time.
> 
> Of course, this was on a bus, with no option to move around, and most seats filled, and dull dull dull scenery.
> 
> (There are now two "direct" Greyhounds from Pittsburgh to Washington DC. One goes via Frederick and Baltimore, as I described, the other goes via Harrisburg and Baltimore, which is equally circuitous.)
> 
> I will never, ever, choose to take Greyhound again. If the Capitol Limited is unavailable for some reason I'll head out to the Pennsylvania Turnpike, hike my skirt like Claudette Colbert in _It Happened One Night_, and see what happens.


have been both those routes, had no problem and no complaints


----------



## Fenway

rwb1122 said:


> Greyhound is grim. Avoid it if you can possibly do so.



Greyhound is terrible but this was really grim 




Foolishly I took a couple of other Chinese buses 10-15 years ago. 

New York City to Greenville SC - 11 hours - but it had wifi - Somewhere in Virginia the driver pulled into a motel and woke up his replacement. 

Chicago to New York - 14 hours of torture

The Chicago 'terminal' was the Three Happiness Restaurant across from a 'L station - There were 6 of us waiting and no bus and finally a van showed up and driver said he would take us to the bus. Van then drove us to a truck stop in Youngstown, Ohio and said the bus is coming and it finally arrived. 

The trip was to cost $60 - none of us were charged


----------



## west point

Where are all the surplus buses parled? Or are they already sold?


----------



## wildchicken13

Fenway said:


> Chicago to New York - 14 hours of torture
> 
> The Chicago 'terminal' was the Three Happiness Restaurant across from a 'L station - There were 6 of us waiting and no bus and finally a van showed up and driver said he would take us to the bus. Van then drove us to a truck stop in Youngstown, Ohio and said the bus is coming and it finally arrived.
> 
> The trip was to cost $60 - none of us were charged



If someone pulled up in a van in Chinatown and told me to get on, I'm not sure I would…


----------



## TheVig

We used to have a couple of asian bus operators here in Charlotte. $25 to NYC was a common price. After one of them had a horrible accident in Richmond VA, that was the end of that. If I understood correctly, the state of NC passed some legislation. No more telling customers to meet the bus in some random parking lot. Also the motorcoach operators had to start running their businesses out of legit store fronts. With overhead requirements like that, it made selling low ball tickets impossible. That particular bus had numerous safety citations, and drivers were found to have cooking the books on driver logs too.

I don't think any of these fly by night bus companies operate out of Charlotte anymore. Besides the feds, NC really took it to their backsides with surprise inspections and pull-overs. Basically ran them out of town.

I'm sure Greyhound appreciated the competition elimination.


----------



## west point

I support intercity bus inspections. The buses should have to go thru the weigh stations like the trucks. After seeing 2 private motor homes on the side of the road with broken axels maybe they should have to go thru weight inspections as well.


----------



## Fenway

The Chinese buses were 'interesting' and on the Boston/NY run were known to use city streets in the Bronx and Queens to make up time. 

Megabus certainly was interesting as well. Back in 2009, I went to both Kansas City and Minneapolis from Chicago for $2 RT. 

50+ years ago or so


----------



## Bonser

TheVig said:


> I saw that video when he released it. I hate that the full trip didn’t work out for him. Hopefully he attempts it again.


He has the camera on himself too much and he talks about himself way too much. He has a good idea for a video but doesn't let the trip speak for itself. It all has a woe is me feel to it.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

wildchicken13 said:


> If someone pulled up in a van in Chinatown and told me to get on, I'm not sure I would…


----------



## SanDiegan

v v said:


> Sounds like Canada is the place to commit a crime.



Sounds like something that would happen in California


----------



## MARC Rider

Fenway said:


> Greyhound is terrible but this was really grim
> 
> View attachment 27562
> 
> 
> Foolishly I took a couple of other Chinese buses 10-15 years ago.
> 
> New York City to Greenville SC - 11 hours - but it had wifi - Somewhere in Virginia the driver pulled into a motel and woke up his replacement.
> 
> Chicago to New York - 14 hours of torture
> 
> The Chicago 'terminal' was the Three Happiness Restaurant across from a 'L station - There were 6 of us waiting and no bus and finally a van showed up and driver said he would take us to the bus. Van then drove us to a truck stop in Youngstown, Ohio and said the bus is coming and it finally arrived.
> 
> The trip was to cost $60 - none of us were charged


Here's the Chinatown bus station in Philadelphia -- in Chinatown!




It's on 11th St., right around the corner from the Greyhound station. Note that they have an actual waiting room and ticket office.




Which has easy access to SEPTA's Jefferson regional rail station.


----------



## Willbridge

The Flixbus takeover of Greyhound Lines will have some interesting challenges, given the different contemporary images. This evening I found that Greyhound's I.T. people are experimenting with including Flix trips on their ticket sales website.


----------



## bms

Fenway said:


> Megabus certainly was interesting as well. Back in 2009, I went to both Kansas City and Minneapolis from Chicago for $2 RT.



I really miss the midnight Megabus from Cleveland to New York. Unlike most cities, it actually stopped in Cleveland at a station with a heated waiting area and bathrooms.

Technically Megabus service in Cleveland was suspended due to the pandemic, but it's been two years. I still use Greyhound/Baron's Bus to travel to Michigan and West Virginia, and their service tends to be pretty reliable on those runs.


----------



## CTANut

I saw a greyhound bus that was delayed 3 hours today.


----------



## CTANut

rs9 said:


> My first attempt to avoid flying for environmental purposes has been thwarted by Amtrak's service cuts.
> 
> I'm considering Greyhound instead of flying. The issue is my trip would be 12 hours Rochester to Boston with two transfers.
> 
> Granted, you only hear the horror stories, but I've seen a lot of mentions of Greyhound cancelling buses if they aren't full though. I'm nervous about getting stuck somewhere and really getting in a fix as my return train home starts in Boston. Thoughts?


Make sure you get food at rest stops. It can be 5 hours between bus stops with restaurants.


----------



## Willbridge

CTANut said:


> Make sure you get food at rest stops. It can be 5 hours between bus stops with restaurants.


Sadly, still superior to Amtrak coach travel.


----------



## TheVig

MARC Rider said:


> Here's the Chinatown bus station in Philadelphia -- in Chinatown!
> 
> View attachment 27572
> 
> 
> It's on 11th St., right around the corner from the Greyhound station. Note that they have an actual waiting room and ticket office.
> 
> View attachment 27573
> 
> 
> Which has easy access to SEPTA's Jefferson regional rail station.



I've ate a lot of chinese food in that neigborhood.


----------



## BCL

v v said:


> Sounds like Canada is the place to commit a crime.



That was an extremely strange occurrence. The perpetrator suffered from schizophrenia but was not on medication.









Looking back at the Greyhound bus beheading a decade down the road | Globalnews.ca


July 30, 2018 marks 10 years since the infamous Greyhound bus attack in Manitoba, where one passenger was killed. Vince Li was found not criminally responsible.




globalnews.ca



It’s been a decade since the beheading of a passenger on a Greyhound bus west of Winnipeg, and the fallout over the incident and its subsequent justice system ruling is still a running debate in the country.​​Vince Li, who now goes by the name Will Baker, beheaded and cannibalized a fellow passenger, Tim McLean, on a bus just outside Portage la Prairie on July 30, 2008.​​Baker sat next to 22-year-old McLean on the ride, which never made it to its final destination.​​The violent attack took place after the young man smiled at Baker and asked how he was doing. Baker later said he heard the voice of God telling him to kill the carnival worker or “die immediately.”​


----------



## Devil's Advocate

BCL said:


> The perpetrator suffered from schizophrenia but was not on medication.


Yeah, that's when it all goes wrong. In my view people who are prone to react violently in response to voices in their head need to be kept in an institution until such time as they no longer represent a viable threat _even if they cease taking medicine_ or accepting further medical care.


----------



## City of Miami

Rs9 asked about reliability. Greyhound has a functional bus tracker on their website. I have used it to satisfy myself about reliability. First make an online reservation for your proposed trip and note the route number of each leg. Ditch the reservation. Then with those route numbers you can check the bus tracker for how the buses are doing for the day you check as well as previous couple of days. It takes a little practice to get the hang of it, then it's easy to do it often and you get a real sense of your possibilities.


----------

